
SSHelper is going away after recent Android changes - jackjackk0
https://arachnoid.com/android/SSHelper/index.html
======
raxxorrax
Bad to hear. I use Termux and aware they used an older API to support SD-
Cards. Although to be honest, I don't do anything with Android anymore aside
using it as a phone. I think iOS and Android are both bad operating systems.
Not by technical merit, but certainly by policy decisions.

I don't really buy the security angle here to be honest and Google wouldn't
need to catch up with anyone, Android has a ~75% market share, iOS is at ~22%.
Forecast say it is rising. They want an ad and surveillance platform with
lock-in to their services.

------
jackjackk0
I'm an enthusiastic user of SSHelper, a tool that starts an SSH server on your
Android phone. For me it is the fastest way to rsync pictures from my phone to
my PC. Today I've realized that soon it won't be possible any more. Another
recent HN post complained about the lack of Android push solutions that do not
require the cloud. My concerns go in the same direction. Manufacturers want us
more and more to rely on cloud services, where a more intimate LAN + SSH combo
would do the job.

What are the alternatives for the tinkerers of us?

